# Help on 1995 NISSAN 240SX Interior



## rcurras (Jan 17, 2006)

Help on 1995 NISSAN 240SX Interior

How are you doing?

I own a 1995 NISSAN 240SX, and I would like some help (on-line tutorial or book that I can buy) in removing the interior panels on it (since most of the parts like the AC vents, etc are in very poor condition). Is there any place (other than e-Bay and a Junk-Yard) that sell these parts or custom made them?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

if you have a chilton book it should show you how to remove most of the panels. as for buying new parts, i think you might be able to go to nissan and get them to order the parts for you.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

If u arent in a hurry, i will be taking apart my 200sx (your 240, im in Australia) ill prolly be taking alot of pics, also customising most of mine ie: instead of the ac vents im want to make a din sized hole to fit a h/u with motorised screen, perfect place for a screen(that or 3 guage holes).
Gotta finish my current car 1st  so maybe about 2 months away!?!

If it turns out good, i wouldnt mind making more and selling them!

Although im RHD id say it would be pretty much the same(removing wise).


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm having trouble removing some of the rear panels in my car. I have the Chilton manual but it doesn't show anything about the rear panels. Also anyone know what torque the seatbelts should be at. Thought I would find that out before i took them off to get the rear panels out.


----------

